# Creepy Clown on Yeller River



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Was down on Yeller this AM w/ Catchin'Hell and this creepy clown freaked some folks out!!!








That dern river is LOW LOW LOW!!!! Was dragin' in several areas and saw quite a few boats out there! We still managed a few bream, and Tarver caught a couple bass. Tarver caught the biggests fishies of the day, with a red belly/crappie/bass. We caught a ton more then pictured but several were tater chips that went back into the river. I had to keep a few smaller then normal ones I keep due to hooks being buried! Oh well they'll eat!!!
























































The really wonderful story was to begin the day, I left my breakfast in the microwave as I was leaving this AM... Pulled out o the yard and headed to the launch to meet Tarver. When I realized I forgot my breakfast, had to make a stop at the Ritz fer a biscuit! When I got out of the truck something was draggin'!?! OHHHHH CRAP, I left the battery charger hooked up!!! Luckily my expensive charger was still in the boat and just a trickle charger and 3 prong extension bit the dust!!! The follies went on as we were on the water...chord fer the trolling motor broke, bottomed out the boat several times, ahhhhh makes me think of SICF which was texted several times to show him and Tyler the fish we were catching!!! hahaha:thumbup: Gotta post another one to put more pics in....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Wait fer it....


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice catch. Watch out for all those folks freakin out over clowns. The old deer huntin sayin "brown and down" has been changed to clown and down.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OHenry said:


> Nice catch. Watch out for all those folks freakin out over clowns. The old deer huntin sayin "brown and down" has been changed to clown and down.


Yeah, no idiotic moves of chasing folks...heard some of them horror stories! Stupid kills!:thumbsup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

That's just wrong, ever since I was a kid and seen the Steven King movie the It I have been scarred by the sight of a creepy clown. At least pennywise caught some fish! We are headed that way in the morning, looking for bass...


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

The clown wasn't too scary, it was the shirt he had on that sent the hebegebe's through me.....


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

When I scrolled through the first pics, I wondered where the one with a foot would show.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Poor Tarver. What a traumatic day for him.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess ....creepy mask


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jason, you can't fool no one with that multi colored shirt. I only know one person who wears shirts of that color magnitude


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Never a dull moment with Jason in the boat... I was surprised the Holt part of the river gets fished that hard though. I bet we saw over a dozen boats Thursday morning but we were still able to use up 100 crickets.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

If I have any nightmares that involve fishing and clowns I'm gonna be for sending krispykreme to banned camp


----------

